# Went to SOUTH BRITAIN EFBB. ART ATWOOD as guest spot



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

*Who wants to be as big as the olympia guys?*​
ME ! ME !! ME !!!654.55%NO THANKS, I LIKE WALKING PROPERLY !545.45%What !? Come DOWN to that size ?00.00%


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Sunday night I and a few mates went to porstmouth guildhall to see the evening show of the EFBB south britain show. A few good people qualified for the Britain and there were a few good female fitness competitiors too....VERY FLEXIBLE :twisted: 

Was a good show with a great turnout, Great atmosphere .

Also Art Atwood was guest spot and he looked big but not freakish on stage ...but then did a walk around the guildhall. I was stood right next to him and hes a big mo-fo (gut was big though but ripped, and was very out of breath)

He was just as deep as he was wide and his lats were ridiculous. Re-affirmed it for me that I never want to get that big though as he couldn't walk properly(due to leg size) and I want to stay mobile as I want to race bikes in the summer. That said Olympia size is not going to happen as I am not prepared to use/do what they use/do. Made me think that his best placing in the olympia was 12th so what are the others like :shock:

Did anyone else go?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Who wants to be as big as the olympia guys?

LMAO, I'd be happy being as big as some of you guys on here! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

think I'd definately like to be more like the size of the olmpyia guys in the 70's. Some of those guys like Franco Columbo looked awesome. The guy who beat Mike Katz in the Mr. Universe on the pumping iron DVD I can't remember his name but he looked awesome aswell.

Think the modern day bodybuilders just look like freaks. I bodybuild to look good I'm not really bothered if there are bigger dudes than me or if i cant lift houses. When i get to 14 stone 8% bodyfat i'l be happy (im only 5 foot 8 so il be quite big). Theres no way id wana ruin my football by getting to massive and im trying to pull girls not intimidate the s**t outta them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah Tom you are thinking of Ken Waller. He was a good size, bigger than most people. I like to be slightly bigger but proportioned slightly different. I think his legs and calves were lacking, as were his arms and shoulders.

http://clay_b8692.tripod.com/WallerKen/KWaller0020.jpg

http://clay_b8692.tripod.com/WallerKen/KWaller0005.jpg

http://clay_b8692.tripod.com/WallerKen/KWaller0004.jpg

I think for me this is what I am aiming for. Just about the right size and definition. Legs are not too big but big enough, for me I think the overall proportion is correct too. Samir was a great bodybuilder.

http://www.classicbodybuilders.com/bodybuilder/samirbannout/samirbannout4.jpg

http://www.classicbodybuilders.com/bodybuilder/samirbannout/samirbannout9.jpg

http://www.classicbodybuilders.co.uk/80s/bannout1.jpg


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah that was his name Ken Waller. Some of the universe contestants that year were crap like katz. He still had so much back fat. I think Kenny was the only one cut enough with a decent size.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

oh and yeah checked the pics we have pretty similar overall goals I think thats about how idaelly id wana look. I think ppl with a decent size but very low bodyfat are far more impressive to me and it seems like this to most ppl on most of the forums that im on, bulking is the easy bit. Its much easier to shovel food down ya neck than it is to do cardio 4 times a week, tired, coping mentally with strength loss and craving food all the time.

The bodybuilders of the 70's had a great shape and low bodyfat (obviously) but still looked human althou i have seen some great pics of lee priest recently.


----------



## BobBB1466867924 (Aug 11, 2005)

Great repot would have loved to have seen Art Atwwod. Whats all that about being too big hell this is BB aint it . Sure hope to get like that some day. Go to The Tower Gym in Edmonton here. Ant others looking for a workout partner?


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

When I watched Pumping Iron with my wife (before we were married...I wanted her to know what she was in for. I plan on training for another 40 years!) she was impressed with Ken Waller. She also thought Franco Columbo should have beaten Arnold, and I can't say I disagree, Columbo looked awesome. I like the scene where Waller is playing some (American) football with Robby Robinson (another awesome build). It was also cool to see Columbo boxing and skipping. The bodybuilders of the 70's were a lot more athletic and there seemed to be more comraderie.

That said, this arguement is somewhat silly in the sense that so very few people even have the genetics to become as big as an Olympia competitor.

A lot of people who consult me about personal training will say "I don't want to get as big as the guys in the magazines, I just want tone".

Yeah, okay Arnie. We wouldn't want to have you lifting heavy weights because I'm sure you'll just explode overnight into 250 pounds of shredded muscle. :roll:

Hey bruiser, how about we try to get your arms over 15 inches then we can start worrying about getting "too big"

I do believe that one must strive for mass, because you can't carve a statue from a pebble. You need a large slab of rock to work with.

That said, once you have a descent, natural base you can go for even more mass, lots of cuts, or a combo. Athletic endevours should be considered as well, but keep in mind that it wasn't long ago that weightraining was seen as something that would adversely effect performance in sports. Now, every top athlete in every sport trains with weights to some degree. Weightlifting is the basis of any well-constructed fitness program. I always tell my clients that I am going to train them like bodybuilders, because bodybuilding is about shape, proportion, balance, muscle size and low levels of bodyfat. If they have a problem with that then I know a good yoga instructor looking for a few more clients :lol:


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

zx9rjas, thanks for the link.

I saw Bannout when I was down in Venice. He is a personal trainer down there and he still looks great.

I always liked Bob Paris and Francis Benfatto. Another guy with a classic physique is Lee Labrada. I met him in Vegas when I went to the Olympia.

Very friendly, helpful, and a class act all the way. He is in his mid-forties but looks like he is about 35. He still is in great shape, his waist is no more than 30 inches.

Of today's competitors I like Ahmad Haidar because of his mid-section and overall balance. I also like Johnnie Jackson because he is so freaky strong. He is as strong as Coleman despite being 3 inches shorter and 60 pounds lighter. At the pro show this year in Canada he was robbed. I do like Darrem Charles, and was glad to see him win the New York Pro, but Jackson should have won in Canada.

Check out his site : www.jojfitness.com

Very, very thick and powerful looking but nice lines as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2005)

Jackson looks great GT, nice physique.

J


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

there's no such thing as too big in my book. if i were 22 stone i'd wanna be 23.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2005)

You're massive anyway shane  With great size arms and pecs. Hey buddy, I'm cutting again next week and am aiming for what you said. More cuts and leaner. Going for the amateur Nabba in birmingham in November.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Remember the second diet is the first proper one. you now know in advance what to expect and roughly what to do. If ya need any help, pm me.

good move by the way. i thought you should compete again.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Shane, what are your plans this year?

Guys you want to check this guy out, he is awesome. http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/athletes/shane_rachael/index.php


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

Shane Copley and Rachael Grice both excellant physiques


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

my plans this year involve sitting in the audience and watching some inspiring physiques battle it out on stage. And making some noise in support of my friend at the universe.

Whilst wearing my extreme nutrition sweatshirt of course.

Next year, i'll probably go for the britain.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

who's doing the Uni? Are you going to UKFBB/EFBB/TWATS finals? We can't bcos Jo is doing the BNBF finals in edinburgh so I'll be at that.

Going to Uni to see big CW onstage just under 20 stone!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi matey,

Going to uni to watch karen bricklebank and a friend of ours named after a german car.

we're not going to nottingham either.

might make mansfield, wanna see avril with the big girls.

how's jo looking right now ? impressive debut, wish her the best from us two.

I'll see you in southport if not before.


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

I seen a side shot of Avril abs on another forum and she is looking awesome, super sharp, she will be a treat to see


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`ll be happy to get to the size of chaps from the fifties. 8)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`ll be happy to get to the size of chaps from the fifties. 8)


----------

